# Swiss cheese old?



## alex566 (Oct 15, 2007)

I bought some swiss cheese slices probably 3 weeks ago and they have gone in and out of the freezer.  Anyway, it says on the package that it should be eaten in 3 to 5 days, well that was long way gone.  Ok so I just had two slices, they had absolutely no mold, but might have had a slight bitter taste or something i can't put my finger on.  So did I give myself food poisining?  am i going to be sick? i always thought if the cheese doesn't have mold on it its ok, i think when i was younger i would eat swiss cheese that had been open for a month or more and if it had mold i would just cut it off.  HELP please!!


----------



## Alix (Oct 15, 2007)

You're fine. Don't stress.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm surprised the slices weren't hardened from drying out. How long ago did you eat the cheese?


----------



## jennyema (Oct 15, 2007)

You say they have been frozen and refrozen?

That might account for a change in taste -- it would really change the texture.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 15, 2007)

It is fine to cut white mold off of real cheese.  If the mold is another color, toss it.

If the mold is on processed cheese food, like the individual wrapped slices, Velveeta, some American cheese, or soft cheese, like cream cheese or Brie:  toss it.


----------



## alex566 (Oct 15, 2007)

The cheese has been out of the freezer for about 2 weeks.  the texture is good.  this is sergento swiss cheese and its the best cheese i have bought that can stand the freezing.  i had the cheese 1 hour ago


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 15, 2007)

You'll survive. 

but why do you want to freeze cheese?  It keeps a long time in the fridge if properly wrapped.


----------

